# How overdue is overdue, and when do I start panicking?



## mindita (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm currently 41w5d with my first child (though I did m/c last summer). I have been looking forward to a drug-free, intervention-free hypnobirth, in spite of the "looks" and comments I've received from many people ("Oh, honey. You'll take the epidural."







: ).

My pregnancy has been really great, though I've been having BH contractions pretty much since about 20w. Everyone was SURE I'd go early.

But no...I've stalled at 70% effaced, 1/2cm dilated, and with the baby at 0 station. I've had my membranes swept twice (the second time today) and both times seemed to bring results (lost mucous plug, tons of contractions). This past Saturday I KNEW my birthing time had come...but by Sunday morning, it had stalled again.

Tomorrow (Tuesday) I have to meet with an OB (my CNM has to relinquish me to her as I will be at about 42w) and let her know my "plan." I'm pretty stressed out (okay, to the point of hysteria at times) as I do NOT want to be induced or have a C-section. But I also know my son's health is paramount. So far, the non stress tests have shown he's fine.

Today, as a last ditch effort (I've done everything...walking, bouncing on a birth ball, spicy food, sex, etc. etc.), I looked into acupuncture. He was great! Determined a serious block of energy to my cervix, hence why I've not been dilating. He wants to give me treatments for the week; I had my first today.

So, at long last, my question. Am I safe to continue waiting until the end of the week? I'll be about 42w2d by Friday. I'm so paranoid I'm making a foolish decision on waiting (my husband has been patient, but I know he's starting to worry). I HOPE the acupuncture and sweeping do the trick...in fact, I'm contracting about every 6-8 minutes now, but I don't trust it not to be prodromal labor, like it was on Saturday.

Any advice? Again, sorry I've gone on and on...I'm just so stressed out (and I'm SURE that's not helping!)...


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a friend who was 43 1/2 weeks when she went into labor. As long as the baby is fine and you are fine I don't see what the problem would be.


----------



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry to ask a dumb question, but how confident are you about your EDD? Were your cycles regular, do you know when you conceived? So often it is that damn date that is wrong, not the baby that is overdue!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Your baby is not a library book. Nobody is going to fine you 10 cents a day if he's overdue. Some babies are naturally ready to be born after 38 weeks in utero. Others aren't ready until 42. Barring medical complications, babies are healthiest when they're left inside until they're good and ready to come out on their own.

By all means, continue having the non-stress tests to reasure yourself that the baby is still doing fine, if such tests actually make you more relaxed. But you don't have to "do" anything- the baby will come out when he or she is ready.

If your OB tries to schedual you for an induction, or even if s/he DOES schedual you for an induction, you don't have to show up. This is your body and your birth.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Do long pregnancies run in your family, or in your partner's family? If so, then this could be perfectly normal for you.

42wks is not a magic number...it's an arbitrary number.

Whether or not you really know when you conceived, I would try right now to find a way to cast some doubt on your due date. Maybe you can truly remember that conception happened 2weeks later than you thought, maybe you can pretend to remember that something occurred unusually that month, to delay ovulation for 1-2 weeks. As long as doc believes you are 42 weeks, tho, you are so likely to get a heap of pressure to induce.

If baby is doing fine, then it's most likely safe to wait. Pregnancy simply does not obey calendars--some women cook em faster, some slower, and until about 30 years ago, everyone, including doctors knew this.

good luck and strength to you! happy birthing....it will happen!


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

Agreed - as long as baby is doing fine, stick it out. My mom went 2 weeks over with me, and 3.5 weeks over with my brother. I just went 2 weeks over with my first. Seems like long gestations just run in my family. Or maybe you ovulated later when you conceived than you thought. Keep checking on that baby to make sure she/he's ok, but stop stressing!


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

People regularly go past 42 weeks...EDD is just an estimate. That said, I went 41 weeks, 5 days with dd2 and I started getting stressed.

An idea...can you look around for another midwife who is comfortable going past 42 weeks and who won't start trying to push you to induce? There are some out there! My mw for my second pregnancy was very calm when I was heading towards 42 weeks and at no point suggested induction or another "plan" suggested. Her attitude helped immesurably. It's not too late to change mws!!!


----------



## sarahwpen (May 9, 2007)

with my most recent birth, according to my LMP my due date was july 15th. baby came on aug 9th. before that on DS was 14 days past due, DD#1 before him was induced labor at 10 days "overdue" but was very obviously early (only 6lbs 11oz, vernix all over, jaundice and reflux) The other 2 babies were 8 1/2 lbs. unless you are seeing decreased movement, high bloodpressure, abnormal fetal heart rate, or some other indication that somethingis really wrong then you are probably fine. Hang in there, no one ever stayed pregnant forever! and you will miss them when they are out, so enjoy it while it lasts.

ps:
by the way, my last baby was born uc and although that might not be for everyone, I have to mention that by skipping the stress caused by the drs and midwives about being "overdue" i had a much heathier pregnancy & baby, and my labor (once it finally came) was only 2 hours and 30 minutes long because my body and baby were READY this time. pushing things before it is time can really make a long mess of your labor.you might want to consider leaving out both the midwife and the ob if they aren't supporting your natural time frame.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

RELAX! Try not to think about the fact that you're nearing 42 weeks.

You're not overdue until 42w1d. And even then, like pp said, it's arbitrary.

I went to 43w3d with my first (and only). I had to stop answering my phone b/c everyone was so negative and worrisome; I didn't need that energy around me.

Meditate, check in with you baby, and if all is fine, then don't worry. Trust your body and your instincts. Happy birthing!


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

Four of my five spontaneous labors began 42+ weeks and two were 44+ weeks. They were all healthy and normal length gestations for both my and my DH's families.

My first labor was induced without my knowledge or consent at 41w4d. It led to a cascade of intervention (yes, even with a HB DEM!) which resulted in my nearly bleeding to death. Inductions carry heavy risks which can never be justified *unless* the baby or mother's life, fertility, permanent functioning is at risk. Health mother + healthy fetus DO NOT = reason to induce... at any stage in gestation.

~BV


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

DD was 43 weeks to the day "over due". We were both perfectly healthy.

The hardest part was fending off our well meaning







: back up midwives at the hospital that kept calling that last week to try to scare me to come in for an induction.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

nak

an average first pregnancy lasts 41 weeks--40 is a number not based on any research.

how was your edd dated? ovulation? lmp? early ultrasound? do these match?

when i was 40 w and my ob suggested we scedule an induction for 41 weeks, just in case, i quickly read henci goer's "thinking woman's guide to a better birth". she lists research that backs her up in refusing bio-physical profiles, in most cases. get the book, if you haven't read it already.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:

By all means, continue having the non-stress tests to reasure yourself that the baby is still doing fine, if such tests actually make you more relaxed. But you don't have to "do" anything- the baby will come out when he or she is ready.
i'd caution against it. with everyone's misconceptions and a high rate of false positives, a non-stress test paves your road for an emergency section before you even know it.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annabanana* 
i'd caution against it. with everyone's misconceptions and a high rate of false positives, a non-stress test paves your road for an emergency section before you even know it.









:


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

I have been looking into this same issue, even though I'm only at 29 weeks myself. I was allegedly born 4 weeks late, with jaundice, not post-maturity syndrome. Anyway, long gestations seem to run in my family.

However, the risk of your placenta giving out is very real, and if I do go past 42 weeks, I would want some reassurance that the baby is doing fine, and that the placenta and amniotic fluid are still up to snuff. I know a lot of people on here are against monitoring, but all the monitoring technology is what I like about modern medicine -- I like to know what's going on. Anyway, I think I would continue the non-stress tests if I were you, ask about placental grading, and, if they do insist on inducing, ask about your Bishops score (which has to do with how ready your cervix is, and baby's position). If there were signs of fetal distress, and the Bishops score was low, I might even opt for a csection over induced labour... maybe.

My perspective -- get as much information as possible, and hold off on induction unless it's really medically necessary (not just for dates).


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

I agree with those that say to get as much information as possible. Be aware that those tests, even if you pass with flying colors, may not necessarily indicate that all is well. I delivered a severely distressed baby at 41+2 when I'd passed all my BPPs, NSTs, AFI tests just fine. All indications were that her distress was due to being in there too long.

Do what you're comfortable with, but don't discount the risks if they are pertinent to your specific situation. OTOH, one of my friends carried her daughter to 43 weeks (!) and everything was peachy keen.


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey mendita...what's the update?







Maybe those cntx were real two days ago? I look forward hearing more on what you decide/what happened...best birthing to you!


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

Like you need all of us asking if you've had that baby yet, ha ha.

I went 42 weeks 5 days with my ds. That being said, I think there are two issues here.

1. Are you really "overdue"? As people have mentioned here, it's an ESTIMATED due date. I took my last pill May 31 and had a positive pregnancy test/missed period July 4. That means I got pregnant mid-June. . .thus a March 7 due date.









However, my midwives, goddess bless them, moved my due date back to March 12 (once I hit 42 weeks) to keep me out of an induction. I had DS March 26. Their practice dictates that past 42 weeks you have to have an induction at the hospital with their OB which I was furious about. I ended up having membranes swept, trying massage and acupressure, walking, swimming, sex, spicy food, castor oil, castor oil on cervix, blue and black cohosh (taken w/midwife supervision) and nothing worked. I was scheduled for a 6am induction Tuesday a.m. and had my son Monday morning. Labor began on Sat. p.m. and stalled Sunday, picked up Monday morning. So I was looking at either having to check into the hospital or trying to find another provider (AAAAK!) or just labor at home and go to the ER. . .all scary options when you have people breathing down your neck.

2. Do babies really take 40 weeks to grow? Maybe, not all of them. Just like anything there is a bell curve or normality. Perhaps your baby is on the outer edge. I get what people are saying about the non-stress tests, creating an emergency where none exists. So you may want to avoid them. On the other hand, having them kept my family and friends off my back and made me feel more sane. Especially once we went past 42 weeks. Definitely only have once a week, maybe twice a week once you hit 42 wks. However, there is a statistical increase in complications after 42 weeks, that's why they bug you about that number, but it's not like there is an appreciable difference between 41 weeks 6 days and 42 weeks 1 day, so it's not hard and fast. I read somewhere that gestational length is related to maternal age (i.e. young and old mommas have shorter ones, peak gestational length is at 29yrs. . .my age having DS)

FYI, DS was born in a normal, healthy, natural birth in the birthing center with no complications--apgar of 9 and absolutely no signs of being post term. He had no peeling, great color, great chubby look--no weight loss. On the downside he was a whopping 9 lbs. . .midwives thought he put on a pound and a half in the last two weeks, so that was a bummer for me since I tore







Just knowing lots of other women here have gone "over" whatever that means should make you feel more normal. Remember we live in a culture where 38 weeks is "right on time" so it's natural that you're feeling worried, pressured, and all the comments from people probably aren't helping. "haven't you had that baby yet?!" "What's wrong with you/the baby?" "Is everything okay?"

My advice: turn off the phone, change your message (hi, it's me, no baby yet but we'll be sure to let you know as soon as he's here!), lock your doors, and go out for dinner.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EBeth0000* 
I read somewhere that gestational length is related to maternal age (i.e. young and old mommas have shorter ones, peak gestational length is at 29yrs. . .my age having DS)

If you could find a source for this, I'd really appreciate it. I'm arming myself with research for my next appointment when I plan to discuss my plans not to be induced at 10 days "overdue," and wait on even discussing it until I'm past 42 weeks.

I've found:
http://eurpub.oxfordjournals.org/cgi...stract/6/3/159
http://www.greenjournal.org/cgi/content/full/107/4/880
http://www.transitiontoparenthood.co...datespaper.htm

The last one is most thorough and accessible, but the first two are reports of studies which doccument influences on gestational length.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindita* 

*Tomorrow (Tuesday) I have to meet with an OB (my CNM has to relinquish me to her as I will be at about 42w) and let her know my "plan."* I'm pretty stressed out (okay, to the point of hysteria at times) as I do NOT want to be induced or have a C-section. But I also know my son's health is paramount. So far, the non stress tests have shown he's fine.

You don't _have_ to- if it's stressing you out so much that it's possibly hindering your labor you can always make up some dumb excuse. Don't feel like you have to do anything. Only if you feel your child is in some kind of distress. Otherwise, you could easily be talked into doing something you'll regret later on.
There are a couple of threads on Birth and Beyond from mamas who "played hooky" that you could take a look if you need inspiration.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindita* 
So, at long last, my question. Am I safe to continue waiting until the end of the week? I'll be about 42w2d by Friday.

Lots of mamas go weeks over... I went to 42 weeks, but I've heard of mamas going 4 weeks over. (I'm not trying to scare you, I promise







)
There is no right time per se, as long as you feel you and the baby are fine. Your intuition is just as important (and IMO more important) than what your doctor might say- you know your body and your baby- you have been carrying him for 9 months. Your doctor has seen you a tiny fraction of that.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

You're not STALLED. You know all this pressure (imposed by your HCPs and yourself) causes stress which PREVENTS you from going into labor. Chill out. Babies know when to be born. Due dates should be +/- 2 weeks. IMO you're not overdue AT ALL until 42 weeks. And going beyond 42 is still normal. There is no reason to panic and the more stressed you are the worse things will be.


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry I took so long to reply--we went camping!

well, it turns out I read it right here in _Mothering:
_
"Robert Mittendord of the University of Chicago Medical Center has isolated 16 factors that can influence the accuracy of a predicted due date. Ethnicity may play a role; African-American women, for instance, often have pregnancies that are, on average, three to eight days shorter than those of other women. First-time mothers can almost be counted on to deliver ten days or more after their due date. The length of gestation seems to peak for babies of mothers who are around 29 years of age, so maternal age may be a factor. Caffeine consumption makes pregnancies shorter. Taking The Pill up to two months before conception can cause havoc with due dates. Finally, because biologic variation in fetal size increases throughout gestation, ultrasound dating can be deemed somewhat reliable only in the first trimester.33"
Here's the link: http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr.../inducing.html

Check out the citations at the bottom of the article. Thinking of you,

Elizabeth


----------



## mf_colon (Oct 6, 2006)

Any updates Mindita? I know you posted on 08/28.... praying that you have gone into labor and birthed a healthy baby!









Keep us posted!


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

Ds was born at 42.5 weeks. As long as you and the babe are healthy, then it is fine


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

The average length of first time moms is 41.5 weeks! Your just there now.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

My sister has birthed both her babies at 43 weeks







Due dates are ESTIMATED and not useful at all. My second baby I told everyone I was having a WINTER baby







And I did! Hope you had a lovely birth with no unnecessary induction.


----------



## mindita (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't believe how wonderful and supportive you all are! You are all so amazing...thank you.

Well, I posted on Monday (my time...CA). At 1am on Tuesday, I woke to serious back labor contractions at about six minutes apart. Within the hour, they were two minutes apart, whoa, nellie! We went to the hospital (meeting our doula there) and my water broke 15 minutes later...it was meconium-tinged. I back labored for 18 hours w/o intervention, but never dilated past 3.5cm, and I only got that far because the midwife helped it along.

During this time, I went from strong, regular cntx at about 2-3 min apart to irregular contractions, one even lasting eight minutes, yikes. (I didn't know they could do that...the nurses were surprised too.) At a certain point, the midwife had to hand my case over to the OB on duty, but I was lucky that she was a great doctor who respected my right to try to continue naturally. She was worried though because the baby was showing signs of fetal distress; his HB was dropping significantly whenever I had a strong contraction.

Finally, I agreed to try Pitocin (I know, I know) to regulate the cntx. I also agreed reluctantly (but it was all my choice) to take an epidural. I was just so worn out from the back labor (the baby was posterior) and I was not sure I could take stronger cntx for at least two more hours and then be able to push.

Unfortunately, about 15 minutes after the Pit was administered, it was clear that the baby was in further distress. We all heard it plummet significantly, at which point the path was clear. I quickly signed the consent and was taken in for an emergency C. In the end, it was fortunate that I had the epi (and a hep lock that I'd earlier agreed to), as it sped up the process.

Little Jacob Matteo was born at 8:50pm. He's pefect and beautiful. I admit that I sometimes still cry that I was unable to give him the drug free birth I longed for, but ultimately, his health was the most important thing.

So that's my LOOOOOONG tale. Thank you all soooo much for your input and concern. I can't tell you how much it means to me.

I'd better get some sleep now while he's sleeping!


----------



## hetaera (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindita* 

I'd better get some sleep now while he's sleeping!

Thats a great idea!!!
Sleeping while my little one slept was completely necessary for my survival.

Congratulations on the birth of your precious little boy!!!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm sorry you had a c-section but congratulations on the birth of your baby!

Did your midwife or nurse ever mention to you that the baby was posterior? That's what it sounds like to me. Back labor, weird contraction pattern. A lot of my students have had this same kind of experience, because the labor is so painful that drugs become necessary, but once the epidural is given it's almost impossible to turn the baby.


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindita* 
...Little Jacob Matteo was born at 8:50pm. He's pefect and beautiful. I admit that I sometimes still cry that I was unable to give him the drug free birth I longed for, but ultimately, his health was the most important thing.

Congratulations, mindita, on your little Jacob Matteo.









I wish you loving support from unexpected directions, lots of snuggle time, and a swift and full recovery.

Take gentle care,
BV


----------



## lizajanephx (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll be 42 weeks on Wednesday, and my (supposedly NCB-friendly) OB has me scheduled for an induction tomorrow (Tuesday). She had me scheduled for last Wednesday, but I refused. My doula says I don't have to go in tomorrow if I don't want to, but the OB pretty much told me to show up Tuesday or find a new doctor. 42 weeks is the practice's limit. And there don't appear to be many midwives who are eager to take on a post-dates patient who wants to wait.

I'm frustrated. This kid is giving me NO signs that he's close to coming out. If I was having ctx, even mild and irregular, I'd just insist on waiting it out. Walking, spicy food, sex/multiple orgasms--nothing seems to bring them on. Argh. Honestly, I'm (too) comfortable. My doula laughed when she saw me because she said I sure didn't look like a lady who was about to give birth. No BH, no bloody show, no nothing. Grumpiness, yes. But I blame that on the doctor, not the baby.









Anybody have any advice on how to MANAGE an induction? Best ways to start, how to politely insist that I not have continual fetal monitoring, etc.


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizajanephx* 
I'll be 42 weeks on Wednesday, and my (supposedly NCB-friendly) OB has me scheduled for an induction tomorrow (Tuesday). She had me scheduled for last Wednesday, but I refused. My doula says I don't have to go in tomorrow if I don't want to, but the OB pretty much told me to show up Tuesday or find a new doctor. 42 weeks is the practice's limit. And there don't appear to be many midwives who are eager to take on a post-dates patient who wants to wait.

I'm frustrated. This kid is giving me NO signs that he's close to coming out. If I was having ctx, even mild and irregular, I'd just insist on waiting it out. Walking, spicy food, sex/multiple orgasms--nothing seems to bring them on. Argh. Honestly, I'm (too) comfortable. My doula laughed when she saw me because she said I sure didn't look like a lady who was about to give birth. No BH, no bloody show, no nothing. Grumpiness, yes. But I blame that on the doctor, not the baby.









Anybody have any advice on how to MANAGE an induction? Best ways to start, how to politely insist that I not have continual fetal monitoring, etc.

Unfortunately due to the nature of the pitocin, the continual monitoring is probably a "good" idea since it can distress the baby more often. Induction carries a 50% c-sec rate. This late in the game, do you feel comfortable birthing at home? Or maybe just labor at home and leave as last minute as safe and take the Dr on-call? It's a lame place to be for sure, ideally post-date should rule you out of a Birth Center, but I hope you can find a happy medium.


----------



## mindita (Aug 27, 2007)

Laura, at my 36w appt, the OB said he was posterior, but not to worry as there was plenty of time for him to turn. I always knew intuitively that my baby was going to be posterior. I tried all the turning exercises in the weeks before (crawling around, breast stroke, rocking on the birth ball, etc.) but he was apparently wedged really tightly in there.

Lizajanephx, I was on the other end...I had sxs like crazy for weeks but no baby! I hope your little one makes his or her appearance at the right time for the both of you. I wish I had more advice. Please keep us posted!

Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizajanephx* 
My doula says I don't have to go in tomorrow if I don't want to, but the OB pretty much told me to show up Tuesday or find a new doctor. 42 weeks is the practice's limit. And there don't appear to be many midwives who are eager to take on a post-dates patient who wants to wait.

Anybody have any advice on how to MANAGE an induction? Best ways to start, how to politely insist that I not have continual fetal monitoring, etc.


Sounds like you dont' need that doctor anyway. Just stay home until you go into labor. The hospital can't turn you away. You will probably have your baby in the next few weeks, and you don't need anymore appointments to tell you you're fine. Your uterus doesn't have an expiration date.Your baby is not under a signed legally binding lease agreement. Baby will come when baby is ready. Relax. Turn off the phone. Have fun.


----------



## lizajanephx (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you ladies for all the feedback! It's nice to be reminded that I'm in control of this, not the doctor.

So far I have managed to dodge the induction call because all of the beds are full.







Still no contractions or other signs that labor is imminent, but at least he's getting the extra time to make it happen. Come on out, baby! Everything is ready!


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

I highly recommend homeopathics if you are having some contractions, but obviously not in labor.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...n56/ai_9156249

http://www.hpathy.com/diseases/labor...l-delivery.asp

These are the main links I send to clients if they want to try homeopathics.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Your baby is not a library book. Nobody is going to fine you 10 cents a day if he's overdue.


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

Big congratulations Mindita! I was excited to hear about your son's birth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mindita* 
I back labored for 18 hours w/o intervention, but never dilated past 3.5cm, and I only got that far because the midwife helped it along.









Wow. You are amazing--18 hrs of back labor. . .but I think you probably did most of the work, not your midwife








Hope you are recovering well!


----------



## bethkiley (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know if you already had the baby, but if not, I just want to mention what worked for me when I was overdue. I had a fabulous doula who did labor acupressure on me and while I'll never know for sure if that's what did it, I did go into labor around 24 hours later. She also taught me how you can use the same acupressure techniques to help reduce the pain during labor


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

sarahwpen said:


> (only 6lbs 11oz, vernix all over, jaundice and reflux)
> 
> Hmm...do you have more information on this (that is, early babies and jaundice and reflux)?
> 
> ...


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahwpen* 
(only 6lbs 11oz, vernix all over, jaundice and reflux)

(oops...let's try quoting you again. excuse me. i'm a mdc newbie.)

Hmm...do you have more information on this (that is, early babies and jaundice and reflux)?

Our dd was 6lb. 6oz and anywhere from 3-7 days early. She was separated from me for about 3 days while she was getting light treatment in the NICU. She suffered from a lot of big spit-ups for months and months (which turned out NOT to be reflux, after two prescription meds and a traumatic upper G.I. study). Time and chiropractic eventually stopped the spit-ups.

Other details in the mix : I was born at 6lb. 4oz. after an induction (one week before my mom's due date) because of preeclampsia. My dd and I have incompatible blood types. I'm 100% Chinese, which predisposes dd to jaundice. I had acupressure massages starting at 38 weeks because I was so paranoid about being late (even though my gut told me I was going to be early). I'm starting to wonder if it was a totally dumb and unsafe decision to have those acupressure massages.


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

Inducing is inducing is inducing! Yes naturally is better, but seriously it's normal to have practice contractions and you're not sure if your in labor. Or maybe you're not really having any. Just wait, reflect internally and relax. Talk to your body, talk to your baby. Due dates are a crock and non-stress tests and ultrasounds all have significant false positives. If we can trust our bodies to create life, sustain it, nourish it, it surely knows how and when to give birth.


----------

